# [solved] modprobe: unknown symbol i2c_bit_add_bus

## Rudolf Polzer

I am trying to use the driver for TBS6982. Modprobe causes the following error message in dmesg:

saa716x_tbs_dvb: Unknown symbol i2c_bit_add_bus (err 0)

Now I am searching for a kernel config setting to include this symbol, but can't find any appropriate.

My kernel version is 3.10.17.Last edited by Rudolf Polzer on Sun Jan 26, 2014 9:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## massimo

Look for I2C_ALGOBIT.

----------

## Rudolf Polzer

I2C_ALGOBIT is not in my .config file.

----------

## massimo

```

Symbol: I2C_ALGOBIT [=m]                                                                                                   

Type  : tristate                                                                                                           

Prompt: I2C bit-banging interfaces                                                                                         

  Defined at drivers/i2c/algos/Kconfig:8                                                                                   

  Depends on: I2C [=m] && !I2C_HELPER_AUTO [=n]                                                                            

  Location:                                                                                                                

    -> Device Drivers                                                                                                      

      -> I2C support (I2C [=m])                                                                                            

(1)     -> I2C Algorithms                                                                                                  

  Selected by: CAN_PEAK_PCIEC [=n] && NET [=y] && CAN [=n] && CAN_SJA1000 [=n] && CAN_PEAK_PCI [=n] || SFC [=n] && NETDEVIC

```

----------

## Rudolf Polzer

Within "I2C support", the entry "I2C Algorithms" does not exist, only "I2C Algorithm debugging messages", which I have already selected, but without success.

----------

## massimo

There deselect Autoselect pertinent helper modules.

----------

## Rudolf Polzer

I was now able to select "I2C Algorithms".

But after compiling the kernel and booting, there is no change - still the same error message.

----------

## Rudolf Polzer

I solved it:

I2C Algorithms has to be a module and must not be built into the kernel.

No idea why...

Thank you, massimo!

----------

